# Having A Real Bad Time With My Minnie Australian Shepherd and GSD



## whorneff310 (Feb 5, 2013)

I brought home my puppy today. My long haired chihuahua is doing great with him. The minnie aussie is very wierd around him. I will sit with the GSD in front of me to my right and the minnie aussie to my left. It's like if he tries to look at here she tries to lunge at him. I am controlling her by the collar and stop the behavior right as it starts. I don't want him to have any negative experiences. Does anyone have experience with anything like this? She is extremely poorly socialized which is why we are going to socialize the daylights out of our GSD. 

Thanks
Wil


----------



## lone Ranger (Nov 29, 2012)

You do not want to risk injury or intimidation on your new puppy.... I would do very slow socialization like I did with my older dogs.. About like this to be safe:

I have two older GSDs one Alpha Male sort, one Bitch, 10 and seven years old... I kept them apart from the puppy, through the hog wire fence. After a week, they were licking socialization and acceptance.. I reprimanded any growling or grudging behavior..

First week, no real contact, through the fence contact only... This progressed until they gaurdedly accepted him, and would lick through the fence in recognition..

Second week, I guardedly started to let them out on walks, but kept the puppy on a lead and kept them back a bit..

Third week, puppy off the lead as long as they were fenced off, and they readily accept him... With the pup on a lead, now we all go on walks together...

Fourth week, they accept and play with the puppy kept on a lead. At 14 weeks now, they play with pup a bit. So they don't run past at speed and dump puppy over, pup will stay on a lead with them until one year old and bones harden up. After this month, he is one of the Pack, a junior member.

I hope this is a help...


----------



## whorneff310 (Feb 5, 2013)

lone Ranger said:


> You do not want to risk injury or intimidation on your new puppy.... I would do very slow socialization like I did with my older dogs.. About like this to be safe:
> 
> I have two older GSDs one Alpha Male sort, one Bitch, 10 and seven years old... I kept them apart from the puppy, through the hog wire fence. After a week, they were licking socialization and acceptance.. I reprimanded any growling or grudging behavior..
> 
> ...


Yes that helps a ton. I was worried that they might never get along. I will be sure to keep them separate and gradually introduce them. I am going to use the same time table you did. That was extremely helpful. Thanks so much 

Wil


----------



## NorCalGSD (Oct 15, 2012)

I have two mini Aussies along with a 6month old GSD puppy, one of the Aussies acts normal around him, the other on likes to rough house a little much with him, problem is the GSD is almost 90lbs and the Aussies are 15lbs. Last week they were playing with tennis balls in the back yard and the GSD landed on one of the Aussies leg and snapped it in half  but for the most part they get along great...


----------



## whorneff310 (Feb 5, 2013)

NorCalGSD said:


> I have two mini Aussies along with a 6month old GSD puppy, one of the Aussies acts normal around him, the other on likes to rough house a little much with him, problem is the GSD is almost 90lbs and the Aussies are 15lbs. Last week they were playing with tennis balls in the back yard and the GSD landed on one of the Aussies leg and snapped it in half  but for the most part they get along great...



Man sorry to hear that. I am keeping them in opposite rooms where they can only interact at a gate and I am already noticing a decrease in tension. Hopefully next week they can take walks together. I love minnie aussies


----------



## NorCalGSD (Oct 15, 2012)

Ya I love the mini's too...
Here is Buddy (GSD) and Buster (Mini Aussie) with Max in the back ground









Here is Max and Buddy


----------



## whorneff310 (Feb 5, 2013)

NorCalGSD said:


> Ya I love the mini's too...
> Here is Buddy (GSD) and Buster (Mini Aussie) with Max in the back ground
> 
> 
> ...


What a cute pair of dogs  Both my German Shepherd and the mini Aussie have been doing much better in the last few days after taking the advice on this phone. Thanks for the help guys


----------

